# Plant trade ins?



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Does anyone know where any LFS or places that trade in plants for maybe store credit? Or do most people here just dump whatever that can't be sold?


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

It would be great if one did, but I think it could be hard for them to make a business case for it - unless you have a lot of plants to unload all at once.

I've gotten lazy and just compost the trimmings now, it wasn't worth the time/effort to sell a package for $10-15 (and the time taking pics & posting it) - people don't seem to travel much for plants, but they will for livestock or equipment.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

:O! hey man, ill take your trimmings any day haha . i dont know of any LFS that takes them in but i have heard of people doing it. I say, the next time you visit your LFs, just straight out ask them


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Take them to a fish club monthly meeting and auction them off.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Keep in mind you should evaluate your own "stock" too. If your plants are all covered in algae and looks overall unhealthy with the potential to put the store's stock at risk, they can turn it down. Also, you probably want to be trading in a large portion of your plants rather than a small portion. If you show up with a handful of java moss... well you could imagine what would happen.

Big box stores are a little more unlikely depending on the managers. But I think places like Menagerie are pretty gung ho about getting things in locally. I've offered them some of my plants before and they showed interest in taking some in for store credit.

I say take a look at their stock first and see if there are any plants that they don't have or are low in stock. I assume things such as rarity, and hardiness of the plant would also play a factor. LFS usually don't go above and beyond to meet the exact requirements of individual species, so if you have something so rare but would die within a day from entering a "normal" tank then don't bother. After all that, just find the manager and ask and see what happens.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Kimchi24 said:


> :O! hey man, ill take your trimmings any day


I just did a major trim just over a week ago, in two/three weeks things should be filling in quite a bit - send me a pm around then and I'll let you know when I'll have some.


----------

